# Have a beer!



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

GAM, I'm thinking this might go well with that banana.....

http://yarnzombie.net/patterns/KYOB.pdf

or maybe a nice sixpack of them  

*I don't want to just grab the image without permission from the owner, so I just posted the link to the pattern.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You find such cool stuff!

PQ


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh yes, I have seen those cool beer bottles. I could knit one and add it into my 6 packs for christmas presents. That would be pretty funny. Certain people would be unimpressed and likely complain about not getting a whole 6, LOL.

I can just picture the kids tipping it up and staggering around. 

I am going to do a few of these little guys too, for instant adorability. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holiday-mice#


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very funny!

GAM those mice are adorable!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to make those! It reminded me that for years I wanted to paint a mouse hole door on one of the mopboards whenever we got our place. Like from Tom and Jerry. I can't even remember what put the idea into my head, but now I'm going to need to do it. LOL I think over by the stove, would be a good place.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've made several for both cans and bottles for stocking stuffers this year.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lana, my mom did that in the kitchen in the house I grew up in. Then she painted a cat next to it looking at the hole. She also painted another cat behind the woodstove sitting on a stool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What a great idea! I painted a mural on the walls in my children's room before they were born. That was such a fun project.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, now my wife "needs" to go buy more yarn. You would think with the amount of yarn in this house we would have the correct yarn for this. Nope, I think she is addicted. Is there a program to help with this addiction.

With my wife, and girls knitting and crocheting, I need stock in a yarn company, or just add sheep to the farm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

DYngbld Sure there is help for such an "addiction", it's US :icecream: We'll enable them all we can.

Let them learn to spin and you might save some money on yarn, actually I know you will but that's a whole other "addiction" :hobbyhors


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I am going to make that beer bottle for my (newly) brewing obsessed husband! That is so funny!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

They would love to learn to spin, but like you said that is a whole other addiction. 

With four kids, homeschooling and all the other farm stuff I am sure she can find a way to learn to spin, but I think she needs to use the 5 huge boxes of yarn we already have first. They do good work.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the little mice.


----------

